# Eteindre Apple TV



## napalmatt (20 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Petite question matériel lié à l'Apple TV. Cette dernière n'a pas de bouton ON/OFF, du coup le disque dur se prend une châtaigne à chaque fois que l'on débranche/rebranche l'ATV. Par ailleurs, est-ce bien propre de couper l'ATV brutalement comme ça ? D'un autre côté je me dis qu'Apple à conçu son produit pour ce fonctionnement.
Pour ceux qui ont des ATV (ou d'autres dispositifs à disque dur sans ON/OFF), vous la laissez allumer tout le temps ? Quid de la durée de vie du DD ? 
Dans l'idéal, j'aimerai l'allumer uniquement quand j'en ai besoin, ce qui fera pas mal de ON/OFF par semaine. Donc est-ce bien bon pour un DD de subir ces ON/OFF ?

Merci pour vos retour.


----------



## ipascm (21 Octobre 2009)

la fonction veille est toujours disponible dans l'apple tv mais n'est plus disponible en lecture. il faut revenir dans le menu principal en appuyant sur menu. A partir de ce point il est de nouveau possible de rentrer en veille comme avant avec un appui prolongé sur play


----------



## napalmatt (22 Octobre 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> la fonction veille est toujours disponible dans l'apple tv mais n'est plus disponible en lecture. il faut revenir dans le menu principal en appuyant sur menu. A partir de ce point il est de nouveau possible de rentrer en veille comme avant avec un appui prolongé sur play



Merci pour ton retour. J'ai déjà essayé cette fonction, mais la boite reste chaude, le disque ne s'arrête pas, le ventilateur non plus, les connexions réseaux sont actives, etc.. 
D'ailleurs le support Apple nous dit : "Voici comment se comporte lApple TV en mode « veille » : Le disque dur tourne plus lentement en labsence de synchronisation ou de téléchargement de contenu ... ".
Donc effectivement, il faut peut être mieux débrancher l'ATV en mode veille afin de réduire la châtaigne prise par le disque. Ou alors la laisser allumer 24/24, mais vive l'économie d'énergie...


----------



## al1pro (1 Novembre 2009)

Il me semble que, en veille ou allumée, l'Apple TV consomme autant (25W/h).

De plus, le coût engendré n'est pas exhorbitant...
http://www.maconsoelec.com/2008/04/14/pour-1h-dutilisation-de-l-apple-tv/

Le problème, c'est plus que le DD tourne toujours à fond tant que l'appleTV est allumée, et c'est vrai que ça chauffe pas mal...
Du coup, à force, ça doit quand même bousiller la machine... Le mieux reste encore de la débrancher complètement du secteur (ou mettre un interrupteur télécommandé...)...


----------



## napalmatt (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour le petit calcul de la consommation ! 
Du coup, je me demande à quoi sert la veille de l'Apple TV... Bon je vais l'éteindre quand je ne l'utilise pas, mais je n'aime pas éteindre les disques sans un arrêt propre qui ramène les bras des têtes de lecture en "fond de cale". Là, quand on débranche l'Apple TV on entend les plateaux s'arrêter direct, j'ai mal pour le disque à chaque fois.
Après, les nouveaux disques sont peut-être moins sensibles que les anciens disques. A mon époque, il était impensable d'éteindre un disque sans faire une manipulation préalable qui ramenait les bras des têtes de lecture sur le côtés. Sinon c'était la casse assurée.


----------



## Alkolic (26 Novembre 2009)

al1pro a dit:


> Il me semble que, en veille ou allumée, l'Apple TV consomme autant (25W/h).



Une consommation se mesure en débit... Watt par exemple, Joule / seconde. Hors tu as mis ici des (J/s)/s


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Février 2010)

j'ai un apple tv en démo dans mon magasin depuis plus de 4 ans, et tous les jours à la coupure de courant général, forcément il s'éteind brutalement...et jamais eu de soucis avec 

pour mon usage privé j'utilise un truc de ce style pcq je n'aime pas retirer la prise


----------



## napalmatt (8 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour l'information !
J'ai du tomber sur un mauvais modèle à l'époque. Le disque m'avait fait 48 H avant de rendre l'âme d'où mon interrogation à ce niveau là.


----------



## Gavroche1973 (14 Février 2010)

Personnellement, je mets en veille (même en aveugle) et la température descend quand même de qques degrés.  Pour ce qui concerne le dd, j'ai switché il y a bien longtemps mon 160 pour un 250 ... et gardé mon 160 d'origine au coffre ... là, je vais me racheter un 250 (ide/pata) de sécurité (ces disques deviennent rares)


----------



## napalmatt (15 Février 2010)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> Pour ce qui concerne le dd, j'ai switché il y a bien longtemps mon 160 pour un 250 ... et gardé mon 160 d'origine au coffre ... là, je vais me racheter un 250 (ide/pata) de sécurité (ces disques deviennent rares)


Bonne idée, de mon côté j'attends juste que l'assurance finisse pour faire la manipulation.
N'ayant jamais regardé la chose en détail, il y a de la place dans la carcasse de l'ATV pour rentrer n'importe quelle taille de disque ?


----------



## Dad(oo) (25 Février 2010)

voir l'article suivant :
*http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=310051&hl=changer+disque+dur+apple+tv*


----------



## napalmatt (25 Février 2010)

Merci, la manipulation est tentante, à faire à l'occasion.


----------



## cony2k1 (30 Mars 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question matériel lié à l'Apple TV. Cette dernière n'a pas de bouton ON/OFF, du coup le disque dur se prend une châtaigne à chaque fois que l'on débranche/rebranche l'ATV. Par ailleurs, est-ce bien propre de couper l'ATV brutalement comme ça ? D'un autre côté je me dis qu'Apple à conçu son produit pour ce fonctionnement.
> Pour ceux qui ont des ATV (ou d'autres dispositifs à disque dur sans ON/OFF), vous la laissez allumer tout le temps ? Quid de la durée de vie du DD ?
> ...



c'est clair que c'est très chiant cette histoire d'apple tv. Apple a l'air a l'ouest pour ce qui est de la consommation d'énergie de ces appareils. Y compris pour son iphone que l'ont est obligé de recharger toutes les 2 heures si on ne sait pas comment économiser la batterie...
La pomme a besoin d'etre plus green!


----------

